# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Literatura dhe ilustrimet

## cika

pershendetje te gjitheve! 
Doja te dija opinionin tuaj rreth kesaj teme.
Nese nje literature eshte e shoqeruar me illustrime.Cfare lidhjeje mendoni se krijohet midis te dyjave.

----------


## GeoF

per t`ju dhene nje pergjigje , joshkencore, por arsyetuese dhe indivduale, doja te dija, c`quani ju literature?
Mos e ngaterron me leximin e letersise dhe te nje vepre, te cilen Ju e barazoni me origjinen e termit "letterus",  nga latanshtja e vjeter ndoshta , qe thote studim, lexim, pune me dije" 
Ilustrohet literatura shkencore, madje e ka te domosdoshme, Historia, Biologja, Gjeografia, etj.
Literature kryesisht quhet ajo qe ka perberje didaktike (pra me qellim nxenien, perftimin e diturise), dhe ne disa raste e ka te domosdoshme.
Ka nje lidhje organike midis tyre.
Ploteson imazhin e qarte te asaj qe thuhet , apo merret ne studim.
Shpresoj t`ju kem ndihmuar dhe sqaruar.
Genti

----------


## cika

ke shume te drejte Genti, duhet ta kisha theksuar.Ne kete rast behet fjale per nje material filozofik.
 Ose nje shembull tjeter mund te jete nje proze.
regards

----------


## Ver

Besoj se eshte lidhje e ngjashme me lidhjen mes nje filmi dhe librit prej te cilit rrjedh skenari i tij.

----------


## GeoF

Nes e behet fjale per lteraturen filozofike, atehere ceshtja dhe spjegimi ndryshon. Literatura etlle e ka me te pakte mundesine perlustrime. Ajo mund te lustrohet me ndonje pkture apo rrume grafike qe eshte nene ndikimn e kesaj filozofie, ose me ndonje afresk kur behet fjale per teori religjioze. Ne te mund te kete ndonje grafke ose shume shume ndonje foto, Ne nje rast une kam ndeshur pemen e dekartit. Ne proze , mund te ilustrohen librat e femijeve dhe tekste te thera, nuk te lejojne hapesira per lustrime te tjera.

----------


## GeoF

Ver thote se eshte nje lidhje e ngjajshme midis skenarit dhe filmit.

Do ta kundershtoja pak Ver-in, pa per argument e jo per konservatorizem, se jane pak ne distance keto dy elemnte, pasi skenari dhe figura jane te lidhura linearisht me njera tjetren, ndersa ne rastin e ilustrimit, behet fjale per nje figure te vetme gjithperfshirese, ose per nje cop te caktuar te tekstit.
Madje, kalimi ne elemnte simbolike i shume detajeve te vogla , te cilat ne pamje te pare duken te parendesishme.
Per me teper ne literaturen shkencore dhe filofike, kemi ngarkesa te theksuara te simboleve apo te perfaqsive te detajeve.
Shembull; Surrealizmi........nje portret i nje vajve i vendosur ne kornize, ku hunda eshte me drejtim lart, syte tek vendi ku duhej te ishte goja, dhe goja tek pika gjeografike e syve....pra, me thjesht, nje portret i permbysur me floket ne vendin e duhur, kjo nuk ka fort lidhje, pervecd me nje perkufizim ose finalizim i  je koncepti.
Genti

----------

